# wer hat GTA Vice City



## darksplinter (25. Februar 2008)

HAt jemand von euch GTA VIce CIty??
ICh komme nämlcih bei der 2. mission nich weiter da das spiel ständig abstürzt(zuviel neue mods)
Könnte ich einem vone uch mal meine saves zuschicekn und ihr spielt die mission kurz für mich??

mfg JOnas


----------



## ForgottenRealm (25. Februar 2008)

Hi

Ich spiels nach wie vor gern  Lad die Saves mal hoch, ich machs dir schnell fertig.

Welche Missionen sinds denn ?


----------



## darksplinter (26. Februar 2008)

na die 2. wo man den koch erledigen muss und dann mit Lance zum ammu nation^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Februar 2008)

Hier hassu 

Wenn du nochma Hilfe brauchst sach bescheid.


----------



## darksplinter (26. Februar 2008)

danke^^


----------



## Raa (28. Februar 2008)

Vice City ist für mich der einzig wahre GTA Teil. Da stimmt die Atmosphäre und auch der Charakter der Hauptperson. Die Sprüche sind einfach nur cool.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Februar 2008)

Jau find ich auch. Was mich aber stört is die Steuerung bzw die von San Andreas find ich besser, auch die Fahrphysik.

Will hoffen das Big R GTA4 auch so gut hinkriegt ...


----------



## Snade (28. Februar 2008)

lol wie spielt ihr das auf computer? is das überhaupt schon draußen? ich bin unwissend -_-


----------



## Raa (29. Februar 2008)

GTA 4 ist noch gar nicht draußen und wird auch erst für PS3 und XBOX360 rauskommen. PC folgt dann später.


----------



## darksplinter (2. März 2008)

Joa...hoffentlich wird GTA 4 ein kracher...*bet*


----------



## chief_jone (2. März 2008)

joa  vice city und gta 2 sind wirklich die einzig wahren gtas
bei san andreas kotzt mich des ganze gangsta getue iwie an
aber der eine, OG LOC is einfach nur genieal hab alle missioen mit dem 10 mal gespielt


----------



## Ecle (26. März 2008)

OG Loc ist genial krank 

Aber ich spiel immo auch wieder Vice City. Bin auf der 100% jagt^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. April 2008)

welche Mods/Texturen usw habt ihr drauf? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## darksplinter (7. April 2008)

also ich hab fast ALLE AUTOS verändert und diverse gebäude..

ich lade meine mods bei http://www.gtainside.com runter.


----------



## tobyan (15. April 2008)

GTA 3 find ich immer noch am besten^^


----------

